# psychrometric questions



## Samir (Oct 26, 2010)

In some HVAC problems, I am using Q= m X cp X ∆T to get the Q, and in other problems, I am using Q = m X ∆h based on the information that I have. But when I have all the data, I never get the same answer.

Do I miss something?


----------



## Samir (Oct 27, 2010)

Samir said:


> In some HVAC problems, I am using Q= m X cp X ∆T to get the Q, and in other problems, I am using Q = m X ∆h based on the information that I have. But when I have all the data, I never get the same answer. Do I miss something?


\

I realized that the first equation is for the sensible heat only. The second one includes both the sensible and the latent heat loads. Am I right?


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Oct 28, 2010)

sounds right to me.


----------

